# V60 or CCD or other



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm fairly new to the forum, but have taken a lot of great info from it.

my coffee work is really poor and recently started using a small French press with fresh beans, but I've not really been impressed with the result and was wondering if another brewing method would provide better results.

I have been looking at the v60 and CCD? What would you recommend, or should I just stick with my French press?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I can recommend a CCD having had some good results. Don't own nor used a V60 but there are plenty of fans here who I'm sure will be along to share their experiences soon...


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Most people dislike the French Press because the coffee it produces can be "muddy" both in terms of taste (difficult to distinguish subtleties) and also the texture (you get a lot of sediment passing into your cup. With filter, you eliminate or at least reduce this.

I use a Chemex and really like it - it uses, I believe a slightly thicker filter paper than a V60 and CCD (although, I'm sure you can use other papers) which basically means the coffee it produces lets through less oils and thus you get a "thinner" cup - this, in my view suits light, fruity coffees.

In short I'd recommend a Chemex and definitely try another brewing method out if you're struggling with French.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

French press and CCD are both immersion methods ...v60 may bring something different to the cup for you . You would need a pouring kettle and scales though


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Could you describe what your current French press method is and what you don't like about the results?

Immersion is simpler to get a good extraction than pourover in my opinion. Filtered immersion like the CCD would be a good way to go if you don't like unfiltered. I'd strongly recommend considering the Bonavita immersion brewer over the current Clever Dripper.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you making coffee just for you? Have you wondered about giving an aeropess a go and it doesn't cost the earth. It was the second thing I got for making coffee (after a stove top) and I often return to it. Little faff, easy to clean, put it in your pocket and take it where ever you go.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts so far. My method is using about 14g of coffee, pour water that's just below boiling to just cover the coffee and leave for 30 seconds, I've been told this helps the coffee bloom. Then pour in the remaining water, about 200ml, leave this for 2-3 minutes then stir and leave for another 2 minutes before pouring. I just don't seem to taste many of the different elements of the coffee as I was hoping.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Leave it longer, don't worry about a bloom, pour all the water in one go wetting all the grinds, shouldn't need to stir (fine drip grind).

Cover with the lid but don't press the plunger into the coffee or let it touch the steeping coffee, I don't actually fit the plunger until it's time to pour.

When it's time to pour, sink anything that is still floating, discard the first 30ml or so, fit the plunger, again hold it above the brew, don't plunge and pour gently through the mesh, watching for any silt migrating to the spout (stop & let it settle before continuing).

Steep time - I like my coffee on the cooler side (~55C) so this normally takes 20-30mins for a small pot, but try 10mins to start with.

Brew ratio - I like 19:1 (14g:266g) but also try 15:1 & 5mins steep.

The trick to getting the flavours out is keeping the oil down & minimising silt in the cup - French press is about the simplest method & one of the most repeatable, if you can do that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can someone explain where Americano fits in to the scale. I am drinking a bit more non milk based at the moment. I have a syphon and aeropress, but prefer to use the French Press or just do make a shot and add water. I find taste wise, the latter is pleasant but I like the press results. For me, I want my coffee to taste of coffee and not rose petals and the likes...I can see myself sitting around the camp fire with an enamel pot singing cowboy songs....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I want my coffee to taste of what it tastes of...whatever that may be (go by the tasting notes), but an Americano (there's no hard & fast definition) is really just a diluted espresso shot to closer resemble a brewed coffee. You extract the shot as espresso & add water so that the extraction (flavour balance) doesn't change, but the drink is less concentrated (if you were to run a whole cupful of shot through a dialled in espresso puck the result would be bitter, unless you specifically dialled in grind for very long shots).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

Just for you:

https://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/index.php/videogallery

Can't seem to link you directly but scroll down and there is a video on Americano's.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its all getting a bit broke back barista in here .....


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Often overlooked - but make sure you are using good coffee quality brew water if you want to get the best flavours. Worth considering using bottled water and a rough 50/50 split of Volvic/Waitrose Essentials if you can get them.


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

When I first tried v60 it tasted very unique for me. Though a good kettle is needed to control the pour well


----------



## atebillion (Feb 20, 2015)

For the V60 is a pouring kettle absolutely necessary? Could I not just decant boiling water from the kettle into a jug (with a spout) which would cool the water slightly hopefully making it around the optimal temperature for the V60??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

atebillion said:


> For the V60 is a pouring kettle absolutely necessary? Could I not just decant boiling water from the kettle into a jug (with a spout) which would cool the water slightly hopefully making it around the optimal temperature for the V60??


You could , depends on the spout . Water cools quickly - I make my v60 with 96 c water


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

atebillion said:


> For the V60 is a pouring kettle absolutely necessary? Could I not just decant boiling water from the kettle into a jug (with a spout) which would cool the water slightly hopefully making it around the optimal temperature for the V60??


I had been experimenting with pouring straight from a narrow spouted kettle (not a gooseneck), I gave up & went back to a pouring kettle as the regular kettle & splotty pours made the brews taste uneven. If your jug with a spout allows a fine enough pour & it has a lid, you might be OK, preheat the jug with boiling water then fill with the brew water.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CCD is really easy.

V60 I'd go on Boots and MWJB's advice regarding the kettle


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sooo...I have a pouring kettle sans-lid. If I boil a regular kettle and decant it into the pouring kettle without pre-heating the temp will be sitting about 91/92 once in the kettle. Pre-heating allows me to get the temp up to about 95. Obviously the temp will drop rapidly over the course of the brewing, so it's only the initial pour for the bloom that will be at 95 degrees.

I quite fancy one of these copper and leather kettles:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got a couple of pouring kettles, but I happened to find that I had a Bodum Columbia FP lid that fit perfectly on a Tiamo cheapy, lidless kettle, so I use that mostly, preheat the kettle with rinsing water for the brewer, then in with the brew water & on with the lid.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I find that my CCD is easier to use in work and produces less piss taking from colleagues than the V60 so I now pretty much rely on that for work brews. Also a lot easier to use a normal office provided kitchen kettle with a CCD than a V60.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well the aeropress got me some funny looks at work but as you say, not needing a pouring kettle is a major advantage of the immersion methods. I'm going to start trying aeropress instead of V60 in the mornings I reckon, can't wait to give some french press a shot tomorrow too, I haven't had one since I've been 'in' to speciality coffee.


----------



## hendersong (Nov 26, 2015)

I recommend the V60, its my go-to just now even if it does take me way longer than an aeropress does. Aeropress is good too though!


----------

